# Pa. Timber



## Resica (Aug 4, 2017)

Snapped this pic this afternoon. What a beauty.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like a healthy one!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2017)

That would feel like a 9 iron to the ankle


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Great to see some of those rare northern timbers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2017)

Great shot. That color phase looks similar to ours down here in Southwest Georgia.


----------

